# capacitors for LBGs Sumpterr vally loco



## James Kuhns (Jan 12, 2008)

I ask about this on another sight and didn't get a good answer to my question.
I have two Sumpter Valley locomotives #250 and #251.
#251 is the very first version and the sound has run-over (the sound plays on after the power has been turned off) because LGB put a capacitor system in it. 

#250 is the very last version and the sound does NOT have run-over because LGB did NOT put a capacitor system in it.

Has anyone made and installed a home grown capacitor system for LGB locomotive #250 that will cause the sound to play on for a few seconds after the power have been turned off?
How was it built? How was it installed? Where was it installed?

Thanks, James


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

About two years ago, I built a set of caps to go in my sumpter valley. At the time, I wrote a detailed thread about it. I no longer remember all the details, but here are the three pictures I posted as part of the thread.

Stock LGB 65011










My capacitor unit.










The regulator.










Hope this helps.

Jim C.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Here ya' go Jim

LGB 65011 cap unit wiring diagram?[/b]


----------



## James Kuhns (Jan 12, 2008)

Jim C.

Did you install the system inside the locomotive? If so, is there any chance you remember how you or what you had to do to get to the loco?


James


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I have made this circuit and installed in in several of the 6500x sound units. Works great. 

If using DCC/MTS, you need a disconnect switch in order to reprogram the MTS controller. A switch is easier to get to than taking the engine apart. 
Remember that placing 4 10F caps in series gives 2.5F. 

Note that the 78xx regulators do have a current limiting circuit of 1 amp (some are .5 amp).


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

James,
The cap unit was mounted inside the SV.
I was able to plug the JST type plug directly into the SV sound board. It also works well with the 6500x sound units. Sadly, I don't have pictures of the installation.
JimC.


----------

